# "It's A Very Strange Job"



## Xavier (Jun 7, 2012)

Alex Ross interview last week on music criticism:

"I always have a funny feeling about criticism, and the business of talking about criticism. I generally don't spend a lot of time discussing what I do and how I do it, because I start to feel self-conscious about it. When I begin to think, philosophically, about what is a critic, and how did this business come about, and where does it stand now, and how do I do it, and what is my process of executing it-it's a very strange job, and it all starts to seem a little absurd, to be honest"

RTWT here:

http://ww2.kqed.org/arts/2014/11/04/alex-ross-classical-music-criticism/


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

The function of the critic is a question which has fascinated me for decades (read: years). I recommend Goethe's notes on Criticism; H.L. Mencken's essays Footnote on Criticism and Criticism of Criticism of Criticism; Matthew Arnold's essays The Function of Criticism at the Present Time and A French Critic on Milton (also try _The Literary Influence of Academies_, _Literature and Science_ and _A French Critic on Goethe_); William Hazlitt's On Criticism.. -- I have far more on this, but I will come back later as I have some things to do now.

It's a fascinating subject, and that's the case for any artistic discipline.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm obsessed about the idea of criticism and I think very highly of it - I should read more about it, really.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Though the subject of criticism should be objectivism (i.e., to objectify the subjective), the object of criticism too often is pure subjectivism. It's all too confusing for me. Which is why I'll read the reviews and analyses and commentaries and ponder the various offerings, but in the end prefer to make up my own mind based upon my own experiences. I don't know if that's objectivism or subjectivism, but it works for me. And sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Just listen to Mozart and you would never criticize!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

A music critic is - rather, _should be_ - someone who says something knowledgeable, perceptive and useful about music and performances of music. When I read criticism that's what I want to read. Too many critics don't give it to me.

I hope criticism doesn't disappear, as I've learned a lot from it. I also hope it improves, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree with Woodduck -- and would add that a primary requirement is that he be consistent -- or at least admit when he isn't. That way one can gauge one's own likes/taste against the critic's over time, and act accordingly.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I subscribe to a music journal and two or more critics review the same recordings quite often. They rarely agree on performance.
I have purchased many recordings based on the ecstatic opinions of critics, only to have been dissatisfied....BURNED, actually!!
Criticism is a highly subjective thing and serves no useful purpose in my opinion.
I ignore the critics and prefer to audition recordings for myself if possible.
I've reached the stage where I am my own critic, thank you very much!


----------

